# mp3 possible in a 2005 Touareg?



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi all,
I have a 2005 Treg with factory DVD nav and I'm looking for some sort of integration cable that I can plug in, and will give me either two rca inputs or a mini jack to plug into my mp3 player. I don't want or need screen integration with text, just something simple that I can plug into my Blackberry Bold. I took out the head unit and there are no aux out cables, however in the CD menu, there is a button for AUX so I'm assuming it was intended in some way. 
Does anyone have any suggestions as to what to buy?
any help is appreciated, thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: mp3 possible in a 2005 Touareg? (GTI-2007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI-2007* »_Hi all,
I have a 2005 Treg with factory DVD nav and I'm looking for some sort of integration cable that I can plug in, and will give me either two rca inputs or a mini jack to plug into my mp3 player. I don't want or need screen integration with text, just something simple that I can plug into my Blackberry Bold. I took out the head unit and there are no aux out cables, however in the CD menu, there is a button for AUX so I'm assuming it was intended in some way. 
Does anyone have any suggestions as to what to buy?
any help is appreciated, thanks










Hello,
Our i-VW-R kit has an auxiliary input available on it, even though the unit is mainly designed for iPod. The auxiliary input allows to adjust audio settings as well. If you're looking for something more simple/inexpensive, I recommend searching online for available AUX kits, I know Enfig (www.enfigcarstereo.com) has a couple options like this.


----------



## Will2b1 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: mp3 possible in a 2005 Touareg? ([email protected])*

Hi, i purchased a dension gateway 100 which i liked, however i've recently purchased a new audi, and decided on the DICE i-audi-r kit
I got it installed at a local installer, but later found it for half the price online at http://www.ipodcarkitdirect.co.uk
I hope this helps


----------

